# Navitrack vs NavitracK II ?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

What is the difference between a Navitrack and a Navitrack II? I know the II folds but is that the only difference?
Thanks


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> What is the difference between a Navitrack and a Navitrack II? I know the II folds but is that the only difference?
> Thanks


I only have the Navitrack and I wish it folded. I did loan my Navitrack to Adam until he bought his Navitrack II. He told me he preferred my software to his but I am not sure why.

Mark


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I only have the Navitrack and I wish it folded. I did loan my Navitrack to Adam until he bought his Navitrack II. He told me he preferred my software to his but I am not sure why.
> 
> Mark


 Excuse me , what's Navitrack?? Treadmill??


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Locator


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Excuse me , what's Navitrack?? Treadmill??


http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/NaviTrack/index.htm


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

My bad..... thanks


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Still no real answer*

I am also curious as to what the differances are! I have a navitrack but is the navitrack any better or worth updating?


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> My bad..... thanks


 I bought a folding ruler today


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

damnplumber said:


> I am also curious as to what the differances are! I have a navitrack but is the navitrack any better or worth updating?


No. I had one and sold it. I have a seektech sr20 (the flagship model in the ridgid locator line up. Never get's used. I use the plain old scout model 99.9% of the time. The se-20 just collects dust.

If you do nothing but locates including electrical, then get one of the higher models. If you do mainly sonde and water line locates, then the navitrack 1 or the scout is more than enough.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll take an RD 8000 over either of them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> I bought a folding ruler today


 Hope you got the right one...


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

There's like 4 they had to choose from. Me too. But still don't know what to do with it. But I have one


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> There's like 4 they had to choose from. Me too. But still don't know what to do with it. But I have one


 Having one in pocket looks better that your hand in one..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol. Ya. 

So do you use them to measure between a fitting and the trunk line on a ground?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Lol. Ya.
> 
> So do you use them to measure between a fitting and the trunk line on a ground?


 Depends..


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'll take an RD 8000 over either of them.


They sure can shine


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> No. I had one and sold it. I have a seektech sr20 (the flagship model in the ridgid locator line up. Never get's used. I use the plain old scout model 99.9% of the time. The se-20 just collects dust.
> 
> If you do nothing but locates including electrical, then get one of the higher models. If you do mainly sonde and water line locates, then the navitrack 1 or the scout is more than enough.


I use the SeekTech SR 20 almost daily, it is very good for water pipe locates and finding camera heads


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought one to i tgink the folding rulrr corp gona see a increase in salrs anf wonder why lol


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

revenge said:


> I bought one to i tgink the folding rulrr corp gona see a increase in salrs anf wonder why lol


I tried Google translate and I'm still lost. 

Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

My Prototek LF 2200 is accurate everytime. Never misses and is built very well. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I tried Google translate and I'm still lost.
> 
> Mark


No Doubt........


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The Navitrack II replaced the Navitrack.

I have had a Navitrack for several years and it is has never let me down. I think the only appreciable difference between it and the II is the folding shaft.

There really is no comparison to the Scout. I bought a Scout and wish I never had. There have been a couple of times that I had to get the Navitrack to to locate with because the Scout was too weak. The most recent was 2" CI about 2.5' bellow a basement slab. The depth reading on the Scout is the most problematic for me. It is all over the place and the little level bubble is a freakin' joke. 

This Scout piece of crap is to the Navitrack what a brace & bit is to a Bosh Rotary Hammer.

BTW: Anyone wanna buy a barely used Scout?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Doesn't the Scout only go to 10' depth? Think the Navitrack does 20'. That is worth the increase in price almost in itself.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Doesn't the Scout only go to 10' depth? Think the Navitrack does 20'. That is worth the increase in price almost in itself.


Scout go 10'? Maybe over an open ditch with the sonde laying in plain sight. 

BTW: Did I mention I have a Scout for sale?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Think I'll pass after that intro....:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Think I'll pass after that intro....:laughing:


Rats.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure how deep the LF 2200 goes, have to check the manual, but it is one accurate son of a gun. 

http://www.prototek.net/LF-2200.php


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have gone as deep as 22' with my Navitrack. May not be typical but it was dead on.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

What is it a locator? For a camera system?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumberman911 said:


> What is it a locator? For a camera system?



...and pipe locating.

Mark


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> ...and pipe locating.
> 
> Mark


And many other things if needed


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My scout locates down to 15'. Pretty rare to have a line dealer than that in Fl.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Protech you might just be more comfortable with the Scout, the reason I say that is because I have several scouts and I use the seektech the most because it locates faster than the scout but most important when the camera sonde starts to go vertical the SR20 is more accurate for depth and location because of the other 2 antenna balls and the built in software. When ever I use the Scout I always think to myself " wow how did I ever use this" LOL


----------

